# Disbudding twice?



## horsesandhoofprints (Dec 2, 2013)

Hello,
I had twin Nigerian Dwarf kids on March the 5th; one doeling and one buckling. I disbudded the buck on the 14th and I think I might have done it a little too late to be done correctly. The horn buds still look round on top, not more flat-like, like my doeling's look. I've heard of a person who disbudded the babies twice; they'd do it once and then again some days later (I forget how long in-between). Can you do this? Does anyone know how long it has to be in-between times for it to work right? I mean, does the scab have to come off from the first time before doing it again? How big/old can the babies get before disbudding can't be done anymore? Sorry for all the questions, and thank you for anyone who has any tips or suggestions on this.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

It is not really a good idea to make disbudding twice a routine. It can be re-done if necessary, but if done correctly it should be a one time thing. How big are your baby's horns?


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Mar 1, 2014)

horsesandhoofprints said:


> Hello,
> I had twin Nigerian Dwarf kids on March the 5th; one doeling and one buckling. I disbudded the buck on the 14th and I think I might have done it a little too late to be done correctly. The horn buds still look round on top, not more flat-like, like my doeling's look. I've heard of a person who disbudded the babies twice; they'd do it once and then again some days later (I forget how long in-between). Can you do this? Does anyone know how long it has to be in-between times for it to work right? I mean, does the scab have to come off from the first time before doing it again? How big/old can the babies get before disbudding can't be done anymore? Sorry for all the questions, and thank you for anyone who has any tips or suggestions on this.


Can you post pic of their horns?

Home to Reg. Nubians, Reg. Nigerians and Reg. meat goats


----------



## horsesandhoofprints (Dec 2, 2013)

He was disbudded on the 14th and the scabs are still on. I was just concerned because they look dome shaped on the top and I don't want them to grow back. Any thoughts on if I should disbud again?

Sent from my iPhone using Dairy Goat Forum


----------



## donadavis (Mar 20, 2011)

I have never had any luck with late disbudding. I think you will get horns or scurs from the look of things. Maybe some of the Nigerian people will chime in. I've heard that Nigerians have very persistent horns. Someone giving advice on a forum some years ago said you couldn't just burn to copper ring, you had to go to white (shudder). I've only disbudded Nubians, and if I don't get them early I have always had problems (7 days max). Those really look like growing horn buds to me. 

Dona Davis
Spring Mtn Farm
Purebred Nubians, Vermont


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Those pictures do certainly look like a failed disbudding. I have had it happen a few times. It needs to be re-done as soon as possible. It is much harder after it has been done once. You have to burn longer because the tissue is thicker and it more difficult to hold the kid because they are much stronger. Do a figure 8 with the circles overlapping in the middle of the little buds and make sure it is burned long enough. You will likely have to burn a little, snip the top with hoof trimmers, then burn some more to get it flat and to get the copper rings. There will be fluids or blood with a re-burn, too. But so much better than a buck with horns.
This is why I do my kids at two or three days of age now.


----------



## punchiepal (Aug 4, 2010)

Agree with above.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Be sure you plug the iron into an outlet that is CLOSE to the breaker box. I can't disbud at the milk house. It's too far, and I can't get the iron really hot.


----------

